

Is Stephen Colbert running for the U.S. Senate? - obeone
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2012/12/06/colbert-senate-south-carolina-demint/1751167/

======
Firehed
Is adding a question mark after a headline still an acceptable way of avoiding
doing any actual journalism?

(Hint: seems so)

I expect better from 30-year-old publications.

~~~
dariopy
"Fox has figured out that by simply putting a question mark at the end of
something, you can say f __king anything."

Still effective.

[http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-
september-13-2006/the-...](http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-
september-13-2006/the-question-mark)

